# VAYANSE TODOS A LA PUNTA!!!.... DEL CALLAO (BY LEDPER)



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Sinceramente parecen postales de lo hermosas que son !!!!..gracias a ti me animé a volver a pasear por La Punta y conocer el humedal !!!..


ESA ES LA IDEA


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

La Punta es...parece otro país XD, todo ordenadito, limpio, aire puro, casonas impresionantes, es decir...lo único malo de La Punta es q para llegar ahi hay que atravesar el Callao...y claro está lejos de todo.

Aún asi siempre queda el 'bichito' de comprarse una casita para la jubilación 

P.D.: Del Malecón de que Distrito creen q es mi foto? XD


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

hermosas las fotos...eres un gran fotografo


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Azzurro said:


> ...lo único malo de La Punta es q para llegar ahi hay que atravesar el Callao...y claro está lejos de todo.


El riesgo a un tsunami y aguntar la invasión de personas ajenas al distrito en verano. No cabe duda que lo peor de vivir en La Punta es tener que pasar por el Callao. (Sobre todo salir de La Punta por la Av Bs As)



Azzurro said:


> P.D.: Del Malecón de que Distrito creen q es mi foto?


xD Lo sé desde la 1ra vez que lo ví.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*vivir en La Punta tiene "sus bemoles"....*

(no tengo acentos)...
Es cierto,el problema de La Punta es que es como una "islita" rodeada de todo El Callao antiguo y sobretodo popular y peligroso... quizas si la Avenida Buenos Aires se convirtiera en Via Expresa,seria fabuloso... pero hay que soportar 20 cuadras hasta la avenida Guardia Chalaca .."en suspenso",porque se corre riesgo de ser asaltado...sobretodo si alguien de La Punta sale en un auto llamativo... 
Otro punto que siempre lo supe es el Malecon Pardo en verano...se vuelve muy popular,con las cevicherias al costado y que obviamente atrae a toda la gente del Callao (sobretodo de la zona de los Barracones) y es imposible impedir la entrada a nadie,puesto que no es un "barrio cerrado"... de todos modos,es problematico porque hay mucha gente que no va con intenciones de veranear sino de "fisgonear" para potenciales robos a casas y autos... me imagino que los punteños no veran con buenos ojos esta "invasion veraniega popular"... 
Por otro lado,a pesar que La Punta es MARAVILLOSA... no le encuentro defecto alguno...hasta sus quintitas mas antiguas como las de las calles Medina y Fanning son bonitas y simpaticas.... visualmente todo es lindo...pero no se..es como vivir en un pueblito de 5,000 habitantes donde todo el mundo se conoce,donde todos saben la vida y milagros de todos los vecinos y me imagino sera algo "asfixiante" el tener que lidiar con esa realidad... 


pacolam said:


> El riesgo a un tsunami y aguntar la invasión de personas ajenas al distrito en verano. No cabe duda que lo peor de vivir en La Punta es tener que pasar por el Callao. (Sobre todo salir de La Punta por la Av Bs As)
> 
> 
> xD Lo sé desde la 1ra vez que lo ví.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, eso de la vida y milagros de los demás es toooodo un caso.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fotos del Malecon Pardo tomadas por Lia en noviembre 2007*

Estas 2 cuadras del Malecon Pardo estan cerradas y se estan remodelando... dicen que por fin,luego de 34 años,van a abrir la calle Fanning (cuadra 0) desde la calle Medina hasta el Malecon,puesto que la Escuela Naval la tenia clausurada desde 1974... 


























Miraflorino said:


> El Malecón Wiese si está abierto al público pero en realidad son 3 cuadritas peatonales... más pinta de "Malecón" tiene la calle Tovar,frente a los parques y al humedal.
> El Malecón Pardo si está cerrado al público,se está remodelando,sólo la parte donde está el largo edificio 2 de Mayo (es de 1967) y la zona de las cevicherías está abierta,convertida en peatonal...
> Así va a quedar el Malecón Pardo :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Alguien conoce la historia de la casona donde esta la Biblioteca Municipal de La Punta ???*

En la calle Medina,351 (frente a la Plaza Grau).. La casona es PRECIOSA !!!..


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Otra foto de la hermosa casona....*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Desde el Malecón Wiese también se puede apreciar a lo lejos el humedal de la Poza de la Arenilla*











Miraflorino said:


> Es precioso !!!!.. los 2 parques : Ostolaza y Fernández están muy bonitos.. el nuevo Coliseo cerrado,impecable.. el parquecito Valle Riestra super bonito,con su pileta con la estatua del delfín... la calle Tovar frente a los parques y al humedal.. el Malecón Wiese con 3 cuadritas pequeñas donde está el área para practicar Remo de los socios del Regatas Unión...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

oe lepder, le metes una saturada a tus fotos no?, o son crudas de la maquina?


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

pacolam said:


> El riesgo a un tsunami y aguntar la invasión de personas ajenas al distrito en verano. No cabe duda que lo peor de vivir en La Punta es tener que pasar por el Callao. *(Sobre todo salir de La Punta por la Av Bs As)*
> 
> xD Lo sé desde la 1ra vez que lo ví.


Bueno, la Av. Buenos Aires por el lado del mercado tiene mucho tráfico, mejor es ir por el *Jr. Loreto* que está más libre :nuts::nuts::nuts: ...noooo mentira!!!!

Una buena ruta y rápida es por el corredor Guardia Chalaca que está muy bueno, es un viaducto de primera, claro, lo malo es que hay que pasar por el ingreso al terminal marítimo....

Están buenísimas las fotos de La Punta, y que bueno que remodelen el malecón Pardo y lo hagan peatonal, es la zona más "feita" de La Punta.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Avenida Buenos Aires es la vía más rápida...*

salvo que hagan una Avenida Costanera junto al mar que comunique con la zona de San Miguel y Marbella... 


Tyrone said:


> Bueno, la Av. Buenos Aires por el lado del mercado tiene mucho tráfico, mejor es ir por el *Jr. Loreto* que está más libre :nuts::nuts::nuts: ...noooo mentira!!!!
> 
> Una buena ruta y rápida es por el corredor Guardia Chalaca que está muy bueno, es un viaducto de primera, claro, lo malo es que hay que pasar por el ingreso al terminal marítimo....
> 
> Están buenísimas las fotos de La Punta, y que bueno que remodelen el malecón Pardo y lo hagan peatonal, es la zona más "feita" de La Punta.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

mangolight said:


> oe lepder, le metes una saturada a tus fotos no?, o son crudas de la maquina?


SON NATURALES


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Coliseo Cerrado de La Punta*

Situado en la calle Tovar,al costado de la Poza de la Arenilla..PRECIOSO LUGAR,sobretodo para los "birdwatchers" !!!!... Tienen que ir !!!!... 
El Coliseo está muy bonito,ultra limpiecito...una "joyita" !!!!....


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*El eterno proyecto de prolongar la Costa Verde hasta La Punta*



Miraflorino said:


> salvo que hagan una Avenida Costanera junto al mar que comunique con la zona de San Miguel y Marbella...


... por lo pronto la Costanera llega hasta La Perla en una sola dirección y empalma con la Costa Verde en San Miguel. Dicho sea de paso están haciendo trabajos de movimiento de tierras en la parte baja de la costanera, al parecer para prolongar la costa verde hasta la Av. Escardó . De ahi en adelante lo veo bien complicado, tendrían que retirar definitivamente los colectores costanero y La Perla y reubicar a toda la "gentita linda" de Barracones y San Judas Tadeo; me parece que Kouri los quería mandar a ciudad Pachacútec en Ventanilla ... yo los mandaría a Yanamayo :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay casas tan lindas arquitectonicamente, deberian darles un cuidado especial para que no se pierdan


----------

